# Got 2nd



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*The Model car and hobby contest was this morning... I was building this model dio to enter... There was some awesome things there in every catagory, trucks, cars, planes, and even people and monster models... Very, very cool and we had a great time... I was really shocked to get 2nd place with my dio... Got a pretty cool trophy and a 25.00 gift card to Hobbytown... I was entery 23 out of 31... I'm a happy camper !!!*


----------



## Vegar (Nov 25, 2011)

Congratulations with your second place :thumbsup:


----------



## ilan benita (May 7, 2008)

Steve. Many many Congratulations!:thumbsup:


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------

